# Winter of 1963 In Jolly Ol' England



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I found this video of winter operations from 1963. It is a nice transition piece.


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=439_1286581616

Have fun,

Fil


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What country is that? Great Snow Video.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember it well. I had been in the Navy about 10 months and during that period I spent an awful lot of time clearing the Runways at a Naval Air Station with a shovel.
Rod


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By John J on 10 Oct 2010 06:38 AM 
What country is that? Great Snow Video. The, uh, title 'Winter of 1963 in Jolly Ol' ENGLAND' etc' is your first hint.......









tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

BRRRRRRRRRRRR 

That makes me want to put a sweater on. 

Great video Tac 

Thanks 

Randy


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't thank ME, Sir, I wasn't the OP!

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Gotta love you guys! I am laughing so hard, my face hurts.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. That is a great film, and the music set it well also. There is a cleaner copy on YouTube from the British Film Institute.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett:

Can you give us the link to the better quality film?

That is a nice clip. I love seeing trains run in the snow, either 1:1 or in a garden.

Those dudes who were shoveling the snow in the early part are pretty tough! None of them were wearing gloves or something to protect their ears from the cold.

Chuck


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

AH 

That you weren't 

I'm claiming temporary brain freeze. 

Thanks to Fil


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 10 Oct 2010 12:54 PM 
Garrett:

Can you give us the link to the better quality film?




Sure - see - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cl4pJwcE7JI

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape meares Lighthouse Restoration fund


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for that link Tac,enjoyed that very much.Superb shots of the Jubilee valve gear at speed,Midland Pullman set as well which I used to ride from Oxford to Paddington when they were on that route.Was that a swift move to Southern metals near the end with the outside third rail?
Regards
David


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The BFI has a slew of interesting transit films on their Youtube channel.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

There's another video around that shows them digging out a train that got stranded in a snowdrift - probably that same winter. The hot boiler melted a ton of snow which promptly re-froze all over the motion, wheels, etc. The video is of the work team that came to dig it out.


----------

